
How does magma spend its time before it erupts? - rbanffy
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/356/6343/1154?utm_source=sciencemagazine&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=6343issue-13659
======
whatnotests
Chilling, mostly.

